

Canadian dollar at par with American - kcl
http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5hSPjtwINMoyVzOzvF2ivVPJMdsww
Then falls back to parity
======
kcl
'Canadian dollar outvalues American' was a much more eye-grabbing title. This
is the tidbit people care about. The intraday high was US$1.0008. By anyone's
measure, actually Wall Street's, which is the only one that matters, the
Canadian dollar outvalued the American. Since this is a news headline, we use
the present tense to indicate something that occurred in the past.

Tomorrow when the CAD falls below the dollar are we going to re-edit the title
to say 'Canadian dollar well below American'?

------
Kaizyn
The US dollar has last between 30% and 45% of its value in the last 5 years
depending on which currency you compare it against. This is unfortunate, but
not too surprising.

------
rms
:(

------
ideas101
This will stay for next couple of years - Canadian economy is strong so even
if US$ doesn't depreciate CN$ will keep on appreciating ... also a further
rate cut is expected in US this will surely depreciate greenback -
unfortunately goods at Canadian retailers are still expensive by 20% to 40% -
but net customer can go on canadian websites of ebay, tigerdirect, etc. and
buy cheap.

